# Naked Ladies



## LtlBtl (Aug 17, 2011)

Deco 5" french liqueur bottle
 Chastenet Freres Apricot Liqueur

 All 4 corners - a naked woman. Details are perky and pointy. Ring of tiny dancing women all around shoulder.
 I am sure not rare, but how cn you go wrong w/dancing naked women?


----------



## LtlBtl (Aug 17, 2011)

more


----------



## LtlBtl (Aug 17, 2011)

another angle


----------



## LtlBtl (Aug 17, 2011)

last naked girl pic of morning

 I have a sub collection of women/risque barware and bottles. I need to get that together for some pics one day.

 thanks for taking a peep.
 Mike


----------



## LC (Aug 17, 2011)

Neatly embossed bottle , a shame it was not a cork top and pontiled !


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 18, 2011)

Cool graphics. Check out this mug I found awhile back.


----------



## dancart (Aug 18, 2011)

This is how you can go wrong LtlBtl[8D] 


> ORIGINAL:  LtlBtl
> 
> Deco 5" french liqueur bottle
> Chastenet Freres Apricot Liqueur
> ...


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2011)

heres one i dug i a 30s dump, cool bottle i believe to be shampoo, yo surface wheres you at!


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  LtlBtl
> 
> Deco 5" french liqueur bottle
> Chastenet Freres Apricot Liqueur
> ...


great bottle want to sell it?


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2011)

reverse


----------



## cramer1399 (Aug 21, 2011)

BOOBIES!


----------

